# Quilted Christmas Ornament (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I found the instructions for this online, I thought it was something I would enjoy making, I did use a 2 inch ball instead of the 3 inch one and it work pretty good, they do take a while to make, but it is something I can make while I watch TV. Anyway here is a pic and the web site w/instructions.
Thanks,
bopeep









http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/quiltball.html


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks. I was trying to think of something I could make the extended family as gifts. Those would be nice and I could make one every year and date them.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You are soooo Welcome, Sancraft.
Thanks for looking.
I am thinking about making one alike for my two Sisters, their families, my Brother his family and one for us, so we will all have a family ornament. Then I will make one for our two DS's and us just alike.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bopeep that's really neat, and your idea of a family ornament is good also.

Are they just folded and straight pinned on? I glanced at the web site you gave, but didn't study it.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie, that's right they are folded and straight pinned on.
My Sisters and Brother and I live in about a 60 mile radius and our parents have both passed away, sometimes we get busy and don't get to see each other as much as we would like, so I think this will keep us tied together a little.
Thanks,
bopeep


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

A few (or longer) years ago someone posted this here at HT, before the forums got divided.

I studied it and printed it out and got some materials. I must have a brain block because I cannot wrap my brain around this. I may try again though.

They're so cute!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My quilt guild did this one evening for a project. We were all given instructions to bring the fabric cut to size and pins. The lady heading up the project brought balls and ribbon and it was a lot of fun. I made a few after that, and enjoyed it. Like you say, it's a good 'mindless' thing,(once you've established how to do it, ardie!)

The most beautiful ones that I saw there that night were a nice deep jeweltone cranberry red/hunter green with some gold flecks and strangely a combination of creams/tans with a dark red or green ribbon (not color combo's I've had thought up by myself).

Thanks for sharing the link and reminding me of this project. Have a car trip coming today and tomorrow and have several of these packed up in ziploc bags in sewing closet!

dawn


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again.
I do need to correct myself, I used 2 1/2 inch balls not 2 inch, I guess I need new glasses,LOL.
I am really having fun making them and am getting a little faster at it.
bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> A few (or longer) years ago someone posted this here at HT, before the forums got divided.
> 
> I studied it and printed it out and got some materials. I must have a brain block because I cannot wrap my brain around this. I may try again though.
> 
> They're so cute!


Oh, Ardie, you think if I come up to your house and we set down together we could figure this out? I keep looking at this, and something just isn't sinking in.

Halo


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Okay, I just picked the instructions up again and read them. _Honestly, it does not say the same thing it said the first twelve times I read it!_

I kept reading fold down 1/3 third of a block. Was that the top layer pinned on? Wouldn't that leave you looking at the wrong side of the fabric. That couldn't be right.:stars:

Now when I read it, it says to use a third block folding in 1/2. Now, that makes sense. Where were these instructions the the first dozen times I was trying to figure it out?

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

To anyone that's completed one, what is the key to understanding how to make it?

I'm looking at the instructions and wondering.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

well golly I looked at those instructions and realized... I ain't bright enough to follow them! LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> well golly I looked at those instructions and realized... I ain't bright enough to follow them! LOL


I'm glad that i"m not the only one! 

I thought that I was having a senior moment or a brain fart!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I bought the balls, fabric, pins and ribbons and darned if I can figure this out. DD made it to 2 before she got lost. That's one step further than me. Angie, not fair. I was calling you for help and I see you're stumped too. I looked for a demo on You Tube and HGTV, but no luck. Help! I was going to give these to Christmas gilfts, starting a new tradition.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Somewhere I read a post by Cabin Fever that WIHH made some fabulous ornaments out of styrofoam balls covered in homespun strips. Now those would be right up my ally... tutorial WIHH?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

We did this in our quilt guild and the instructions weren't that complicated. let me see if I can find them, (or call a friend who is far more organized than I am) and I'll post them. Its' not that hard once you get started. In fact, it's easy enough my small boys did them with ease...

I have to go to a Boy Scout Court of Honor, but will try to find this tomorrow.

dawn


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used the instructions and it turned out great. Here are my tips: you only need 8 for the center color and measure where to put the center pin. I made it 1/2 in down. Of course, I could have made it all wrong, too.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

DW said:


> I used the instructions and it turned out great. Here are my tips: you only need 8 for the center color and measure where to put the center pin. I made it 1/2 in down. Of course, I could have made it all wrong, too.


Can you tell me how to do it? I just don't understand the instructions.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This thread reminds me of a post I made in CF about getting an MP3 player!

Just as I did with that and the instructions, I sat and stared at the styrofoam ball, the pieces of fabric and the pins. Duh!

Oh well, maybe someday I'll "get" it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Check out these ornaments! I have to track down this pattern, these would look great on my tree!

Found the pattern!


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

Rearding BoPeeps original ornament -- the pattern is making prairie points, essentially. Does that help?

At the end of step 2 it should say "Fold this [third square] in half along one of the creases." It's confusing because you end step 2 with a square, and start step 3 with a rectangle!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

By George, I've got it. :dance:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well! are you going to tell what made it make sense?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I made two of these last night. I admit it took a few starts and unpinning to start over, but once I got the spacing right it went pretty smooth.

I used the 3" styro balls and the fabrics do not meet as the instructions say. I repinned everything with bigger spacing, still doesn't meet, and another row of points causes overlap in the center. So my solution was a strip of cloth matching the last points. Turned under a selvedge and wrapped the 'gap' on the center line, then put a contrasting ribbon around that.

I'll try to get some pictures if I can get the camera to work right.

Halo

_edited to add..._ The fabric strip in the center actually worked out better for attaching the hanging cord. I used a gold cord and knotted it. The knot was slipped under the fabric strip and hidden where the pieces met.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> well! are you going to tell what made it make sense?


Alcohol. Two eggnogs and 3 sheets to the wind later, it all made sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I KNEW I was missing SOMETHING!!! :clap:

ANGIE


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I KNEW I was missing SOMETHING!!! :clap:
> 
> ANGIE


Ahhhh, girls, that's all I would need...alcohol!:clap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are pretty.

I'll have to give this a try. Just after a couple of mending projects and curtains for French Doors for someone at work. And learning to knit socks well.

(Does everyone have a LIST, of things they are doing, about to do, going to do, wish to do?)

Angie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

yes mam,and my list just grows and grows.(LOL)

those are beautiful ornaments.

and another thing gets added to my list.
you know, along with the ornaments,I could do matching fabric,
runner,placemats,and stockings and even a wreath,and garland
all matching,one for each of the kids' families,:dance:

man,,,how did I become addicted to lists,,or this site.hehe


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

My to do list....
Lets see 3 pair breeches cut out and ready to sew for DH. 3 shirts... cut out and ready to sew.
2 hand grandmotherflower gardens piecing.
1 blue quilt to quilt hand
1 redwork quilt to put together and hand quilt.
1 fleece throw for DGS
2 pennyruggs
4 totes to finish.
1 finishing my grandmothers pieced top.

I can't start anything till some of this is finished. Thats my rule for this new year.....


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Those Christmas balls are just beautiful. What a neat project. I thot you sewed the pieces together... and was so impressed, LOL. Still am.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty ornie I like it .


----------

